# Bees in 2018 (Good or Bad)



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Which virus are they pin pointing?


----------



## Calibeekeeper (Mar 31, 2014)

Never was told the virus's name and that they really don't know what kind of virus it is. Just heard that it was world wide.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Oh I think they would know the virus if it’s associated to losses on a world wide event. 
The guys have more than a dozen viral infections they are watching closely now. 
I wonder if it’s LSV,


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

how does LSV express itself in the bees?


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

The one thats been hitting us here in the Midwest is IAPV


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

I went into fall looking a little rough, but they have turned around and are looking pretty good.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

The one we have been seeing is the NOBE virus. Has anyone else been seeing it.

My hives looked rough in the fall after shaking them, but they always look better after the new packages have been in the hives for 4 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

The Honey Householder said:


> The one we have been seeing is the NOBE virus. Has anyone else been seeing it.
> 
> My hives looked rough in the fall after shaking them, but they always look better after the new packages have been in the hives for 4 1/2 weeks.


Good one.:lpf::applause:


----------



## JTGaraas (Jun 7, 2014)

For those of us that speak English, and not Alphabet, it is always helpful to see a term like Israeli Acute Paralysis Virus (IAPV) mentioned before abbreviated. I think Lake Sinai Virus (LSV) is another, but I have no idea what NOBE Virus stands for, and my google search gave no meaningful results. My comment is not meant to offend anyone, but information can only be passed along if we talk the same language (or have accurate translations when another language speaker is involved). Depending on a writer’s intent, “lol” can mean “laugh out loud” or “lots of luck” - there are other examples, some could get me in trouble with the censors.


----------



## Greeny (Jun 27, 2016)

JTGaraas said:


> For those of us that speak English, and not Alphabet, it is always helpful to see a term like Israeli Acute Paralysis Virus (IAPV) mentioned before abbreviated. I think Lake Sinai Virus (LSV) is another, but I have no idea what NOBE Virus stands for, and my google search gave no meaningful results. My comment is not meant to offend anyone, but information can only be passed along if we talk the same language (or have accurate translations when another language speaker is involved). Depending on a writer’s intent, “lol” can mean “laugh out loud” or “lots of luck” - there are other examples, some could get me in trouble with the censors.


Just a guess - - NOBE = No Bee??


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

JTGaraas said:


> For those of us that speak English, and not Alphabet, it is always helpful to see a term like Israeli Acute Paralysis Virus (IAPV) mentioned before abbreviated. I think Lake Sinai Virus (LSV) is another, but I have no idea what NOBE Virus stands for, and my google search gave no meaningful results. My comment is not meant to offend anyone, but information can only be passed along if we talk the same language (or have accurate translations when another language speaker is involved). Depending on a writer’s intent, “lol” can mean “laugh out loud” or “lots of luck” - there are other examples, some could get me in trouble with the censors.


LOL - early 70's meant "Little Old Lady", When it became popular in the 90's as "Laugh Out Lout", I was wondering why, when someone would use "LOL", why they kept referring to "Little Old Ladies" ?


----------



## NorthMaine (Oct 27, 2016)

The Honey Householder doesn't overwinter hives I believe per prior discussions. So, the hives look worse in the FALL after he has shaken the bees out of the hives, hence No Bees. 

If I am wrong, feel free to correct me.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

So what is the really question here? Is there going to be a bee shortage this year for Almonds. If there is, you just might get more $$$$$ in your pockets.:scratch:


----------



## Calibeekeeper (Mar 31, 2014)

Theirs going to be a shortage for the almonds to many losses already. One person I know runs 2000 hives here in CA and he's down to 1000 already. Many other people I talked to had a big loss this winter also. Price for almonds this year is running between 200-225! The Ventura fire here in CA burned up to 60,00 hives!


----------



## liljake83 (Jul 2, 2013)

My bees look awesome this year but have been hearing those whispers of big losses and possibly short bees if the prices get high enough though the bees will show up


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

Calibeekeeper said:


> Theirs going to be a shortage for the almonds to many losses already. One person I know runs 2000 hives here in CA and he's down to 1000 already. Many other people I talked to had a big loss this winter also. Price for almonds this year is running between 200-225! The Ventura fire here in CA burned up to 60,00 hives!


Burned 60,000??? Where did you hear this?


----------



## Calibeekeeper (Mar 31, 2014)

That's what I hear from multiple accounts. A lot of beekpers go down their to set avocados and get their bees ready for almonds. So that number does not surprise me at all.


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

I think you’re right. Just looked it up, and in fact that was the largest fire in the states’ history.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

I love the stories. So when does the bogeyman come in. Stories no facts. Your telling me 60,000 hives burn up with the news not even posting a story about it? The world wide virus that doesn't have a name?


----------



## Calibeekeeper (Mar 31, 2014)

Dude I live in CA and know for a fact that hives did burn up in that fire and the virus that I was told about was from other beekeepers maybe it's not worldwide but here in US. I don't know that for a fact just telling what I have heard from a lot of people. If you don't like what I'm saying maybe you shouldn' read what I have to say and comment!


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Heres one https://www.gofundme.com/85-of-bee-hives-burned-up-in-fire
Another https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...ers-feel-sting-california-wildfire/959865001/
I'm sure there is no final talley on losses but its going to be substantial.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks Mike for posting. 

It sometimes hard seeing and hearing all the doom and gloom that goes on in this business. Is it all true or just what people want to hear. Maybe the doom and gloom pays out better. I when to a bee meeting two years ago and what I hear from the state speaker was so much doom and gloom. Why would anyone get into the business. Lets teach instead of scare.

Very few talks about how awesome of a job we have.

I talked to an operator that I feel like he knows what he is doing. I never hear him say anything about sick bees with virus, mite are killing us, it just cost to must to treat, feed or truck bees. Maybe his product speaks for itself. 

I have people come up to me and ask me how my bees are doing. From March to Sept. they are doing great. The rest of the year I still have NO worries. I don't need to scare someone into buying my product. My product speaks for itself.

What do I know 30+ years in the business. I sell everything I can produce and broker whatever I can't produce. 

I might just spend way to much time read comment from those that live on hear say.:bus


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

With almost 2 million hives needed for pollination, these disasters (while heartbreaking) may or may not impact supply. I have heard the rumors but time will tell.

You have a great business model Ron. You have figured out how to beat the major issues facing beekeepers.It wouldn't work here cause honey crops suck, and almond pollination is our bread and butter. So we are going through our hives now, and any mite problems are MY fault.
I found this link, but havent had time to read it:http://www.beeculture.com/2018-almond-pollination-market-outlook-demand-supply-contracts/


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

loggermike said:


> So we are going through our hives now, and any mite problems are MY fault.


How refreshing to hear such an honest, strong statement!
Personal responsibility, in my opinion, is very liberating and encouraging.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Now Mike that is what I'm talking about. 
I've always been a numbers guy. 
They state 30% from SD, ND, and MT. area. What % is CA. I would think the home team would make the most in this game. The % from east of the Mississippi would take the smallest piece of the pie, other then FL.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Ha I know you have the same philosophy about making excuses. Blaming farmers for killing bees with neonics when it was usually mites,is a classic. Mites, lack of good nutrition are the top 2 preventable problems as you know.Fires and floods can sometimes be outrun, but I don't think there was much they could do,that fire moved too fast.
Anyways most of our hives are looking good but there are some that will need shook out or combined.


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

Anyone have an update on almond bee supply? Looks like an early bloom if this warm/dry weather keeps up.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

I’m not hearing anything about shortages. Almonds are starting to bloom.


----------



## chillardbee (May 26, 2005)

Just something concerning Viruses. Your bees have them. Anyone who has bees has viruses in their bees. in fact you might have 2-4 viruses competing within your bees. This was found out during a study of the vertical transmission of viruses to eggs in queens. she's a carrier too and passes viruses on to the eggs. these viruses don't usually rear their ugly little heads until the immune system of the honey bee has been compromised, healthy bees won't show any symptoms of the viruses they carry but once you start putting stress on the hive (moving, pesticide/fungicide, ect) it's one uping the chance the viruses start their nasty work.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

My own belief is that the world climate is changing. Greater extremes at either end plus more weather caused disasters.

In my own country the last 3 years has had crazy weather and this has affected beekeeping considerably. Not major hive deaths, just production disruption. But I could imagine in countries with difficult winter survival or seasonal problems already, any more weather disruption could tip things further, no virus needed.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

http://www.westernfarmpress.com/tree-nuts/cautious-optimism-sufficient-bee-colonies
Lots of bloom open last week- temps in mid 70s. Cooler weather expected this week will slow the bloom some.


----------

